# Ages of TT owners



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Hello to you all....im new to this forum!!! Be nice!

This is my first question!! ;D

Just out of interest (and without trying to be rude) what is the age of all you TT owners. I ask because i am 22 and have seriously been looking into purchasing a used TT (for around 14k) and people are trying to make me feel guilty for buying such a top notch car at my age! Grr.

Cheers


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mike,
if a TT is the car you want and you can afford it, why worry? Go for it mate   
You can find out the age of the forum users by clicking on they sig. Most of them will have their age in their profile (we are all somewhere between 17 and 90    )


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Their probably trying to talk you out of it because their jealous.
I'm 41 and would have ripped someones arm off at the chance of owning a TT at your age.
Instead I had to make do with powerfull motor bikes.

Scary to think what you will pay for insurance though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Insurance-wise i was getting a bit scared...but looking on tesco.com's car insurance it works out at around Â£1000 full-comp (Â£90 a month roughly). Couldn't believe it either! I haven't even "shopped around" yet! I have been driving since i was 17 so have almost 5 years on my no-claims. I also live in a quite a safe area. Still quite a peasant suprise though!

One thing i did wonder was how much do people spend on petrol over an average month. I know this varies but a general indication would be helpful....i can imagine im gonna be driving this 24/7 if i do decide to get one so an estimate on the MPG would be helpful!

Thanks again!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Combined driving I get 30 MPG and spend around Â£36 per week.

Â£1000 thats Kin good.


----------



## l3ett (May 6, 2002)

Hi Mike,

what spec of car are you looking at for 14k? Is it LHD, and if so did you mention that on the insurance?
Looks like a competitive quote for your age.

Petrol wise, I use a full tank a week just driving to work & back which works out roughtly 300 miles. (Cost of Optimax is around Â£45 a tank)

My MPG varies between 27-30 yet I still seem to get around 300 miles per tank regardless of the MPG... ???

Anyway if you can afford, go for it! I think all of us would love have been driving a TT at your age! (I'm 28 btw)


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Without causing offence to the rest of the forum, we need a few younger TT owners, ;D!!!! on the French meet, they were all old gits  but still managed to stay up late and drink with us youngsters, by that I mean 27 or younger!! 

Buy one and help us bring the average age down! We don't want to end up like MGF owners where the average age is late 50s.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Spec: 180bhp (1800cc engine size), it is left hand drive but the quote didnt even ask for that detail...will make much difference? *fingers tightly crossed*

What is Optimax, is this a particular type of fuel?

"I think all of us would love to have been driving a TT at your age!"...without meaning to be rude, that is what makes me feel guilty about buying one! Hehe!

I wont be doing anywhere near 300 miles a week, probably around half that typically. Sounds like a pretty good mileage!

The deal i was looking at is Â£200 deposit and Â£300 a month (+Â£90 for the insurance) . Im confident i can get around Â£5k for my Tigra (!) which would help loads on bringing down the payments. (FYI turbocentre.co.uk is where i'm looking right now - anyone had dealings with them in the past?)

I am drooling at the mouth at the thought of getting one of these beauties!


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Without causing offence to the rest of the forum, we need a few younger TT owners, Â ;D!!!! on the French meet, they were all old gits  but still managed to stay up late and drink with us youngsters, by that I mean 27 or younger!!


27! I'm 5 years past that and have only recently had to resort to dyeing my hair to cover the grey. I must admit, I did give up beer 3 years ago though......


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

i'm a young un!

21 and a bit

had my 225 TTR for 7 months now and done about 9,500 miles or so

cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It's the first time I've had to put this down in writing, but I'm now thirty.

My birthday was at the arse end of June.

But at least I can say I got my TT when I was still in my twenties.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Best place to get a test drive anyone? Do dealers let you test it for a few hours before spending all that Â£Â£Â£ on it!? Im based in Kent.

James..what is your insurance...you're even younger than me!? 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Also, have most of you bought new TTs or used?

Sorry for all the questions! :


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

bought mine new

managed to put it through a company insurance policy so its only about Â£900 a year i think, plus i get to drive parents cars on it too so it makes sense

cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

There was a thread the other day where someone managed to wangle an unaccompanied test-drive for five hours. But I don't know where they were based. Might be worth asking them if you can find the thread.

The only time I test-drove one from a dealer, we were given about 10 minutes accompanied in a Roadster. Which meant that me and the missus had to go out separately.

Apart from that, the only other time we drove one prior to buying was at Brand's Hatch where we both did the race track drive in 180 coupes. :-[

My car is new, but imported. It's full UK spec though and Right-Hand drive.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Blimey. You must have an excellent job James. Going a bit off topic here (and hopefully not getting too personal) but what do you do for a living?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Kell, what dealer did you go through to get yours imported with UK specs?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

parents bought me it, i work for my dad though so manage to get the company insurance through that

good job really cos i got some quotes or 6, 7 and 8 grand!!

cheers

James


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I didn't, I went through a specialised import company, who then approached a German dealership on my behalf and ordered the car.

Their website is http://www.exclusive-eurocar.co.uk/

However, I'm not sure if they're still doing Audi's as the ads I've seen since don't mention them.

What I would say though is that it was a lot of hassle, and at times I thought we were going to be ripped off and not get anything for our cash.

In the end, once the car arrived (late by about a month) I forgot about all the hassle and concentrated on enjoying the car and grinning because I'd saved over five grand off UK list.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm 36, but a mental age of about 8. Importing mine new RHD. Insurance based on 3 yrs no claims Â£750. And I've tried about 25 insurance co's.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The other thing is that they're a bit sneaky - they quote the price to you in pounds, but you have to change your own money to Euros to pay the dealer.

So depending on what the exchange rate is, you can be up or down on their quoted price by a significant amount.

We made the decision to change our sterling to Euros before the Euro was launched (I think we did it on about Dec 28th) and managed to get a very good deal. If we'd done it three days later, the car would had effectively cost us an extra Â£800 :-/


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

heh...

I'm like 24 now (got my UK-spec 225 TTR brand new when I was 23 and a half from Wayside Audi in Milton Keynes - I've had her for 7 months now)... Car is now suitably modified (280+BHP), and I pay some where in the region of Â£3600 a year insurance! (zero NCB)

Do I get the prize for most expensive insurance? 

Shash.


----------



## groganp (May 20, 2002)

> Do I get the prize for most expensive insurance?


'Fraid not, Emmy. Someone on here pays about 5 grand. I remember a thread from few weeks ago; they are late teens, early twenties with a bit of a history...


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

aww... Â well... Â when I first got her, I was paying Â£6500/annum for 3 months - so I beat that one! Â Just that I switched companies and halved the premium 

S.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

How the hell does a late teens/early twenties guy/gal afford a TT and Â£5000 insurance! My god! If i had that sorta money to burn at their age i'd......!!!!

What are people's preferred methods of paying....one off full payment, deposit + monthly installments etc? What kinda deals do you all have?

Thanx


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

Got my 225 TTC rhd for 19k lumped it all on a loan Â£390 month - Seen UK specs for 18 ish

Insurance a very pleasant Â£430 through www.axamotor.co.uk fully comp protected bonus

I've just turned 31 but still acting like a teenager


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Mike - the car or the insurance?

S.


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Mike

Heres an insurance tip for you, try Elephant.co.uk, one of the questions you will get asked is whats the best quote so far? in my experience what ever I put in that box they under cut by approx Â£50! so if youve got a quote of Â£1000, you might use some poetic license, say Â£900?

Good luck


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thought about a loan just for the redundancy protection at about 7.8%, but in the end bought it cash. Or rather, will buy it cash when it arrives.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm most definatley a young un (anyone who knows me can confirm this i hope ;D)

Turned 32 yesterday :


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

Emmy

Preferred method of payment for the actual car.

Thanks.


----------



## GasDoc (May 13, 2002)

29 - 30 next year
Aaaahhh!!!!
mid life crisis on the horizon, must buy fast car, must buy fast car.

got a young fiancee though!!!


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Mike - in full, in cash.

S.


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

Mike I paid for mine on Switch, but then I'm and old git with grown up children.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

LOL, switch? they wouldnt let me pay over 5K on card... the rest had to be a bankers draft on pick up 

S.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

turned 46 on the 4th of this month....no bald bits or grey tho...but lottsa wrinkles...Â£80.00 insurance per month with Norwich Union Direct


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

seems to be a number of threads in here:

age: 35 
cheap ins: i would try elephant and direct line (they seem to be the cheapest)

Test drive: I went to slough and they let me have one for 3 hours on my own !!! boy I had fun! maybe thats my age , if i was a sales perrson I would dream of letting anyone under 25 test drive on their own!

Things to watch out for: if buying an old one you need to check what mods been made it will impact the insuracne or invalidate it if not mentioned!!


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Age: 25 and 120 months :
Ins: Â£1250 with Elephant (after looking at some other quotes here I thought I was being ripped off - I have a city centre post code though, CM1, when I changed it to CM3 the premium halved..!!!
Fuel: 22MPG (I cant drive slowly, it's a genetic thing ;D


----------



## J1WEY (May 7, 2002)

;D ;D
Emmy
Straight up switch, the dealer suggested it, I phoned the bank as I didn't believe they would accept the best part of 30K. When I paid the switch people asked a couple of silly questions and job done !


----------



## Nik_TTC225 (May 14, 2002)

me 25

How about a new thread, what cars have you owned? or did I miss it already?

Y Reg Fiest Popular Brown - It was a nice brown
H Reg Escort 1.4LX - blue
J Reg XR3i - gorgeous blue
N Reg RS2000 - Aubergine, now that was a nice colour !
R Reg Audi A4 1.8T Sport - Maroon
V Reg LHD 180 TTC - Silver
X Reg LHD 225 TTC - Silver

oh and once I sat in an F40, although its engine was off


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2002)

26 now. My TT arrived on my 26th Birthday  How's that for timing. And exactly when oneswoop had predicted some months beforehand... quality service


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I had the my TT 225 for about 3 months, I'm 23 and got it as a graduation present from my rather generous father. Insurance is Â£1300pa with Tesco (4yncb) which was about Â£600 less than the next nearest quote. I'm glad to see I'm not the only young-un here. Oh and I'm nuts about cars.

Rod


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Congrats, Paul   definitely a youngen : : :
I had a courtesey car (unaccompanied test drive ?) for a whole day from my dealer ;D ;D ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thanks Daniela ;D  ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm....

D-reg 2.0 DIESEL Nissan Bluebird estate - silver (my dads)
X-reg 1.0 VW Polo - blue(my first real car)
L-reg 1.4 Peugeot 306 Mardi Gras - red
P-reg 1.8VVC MGF - green (had this one for 2 weeks!)
R-reg 1.8VVC MGF Abingdon - green
L-reg 1.8iS Mazda Eunos Roadster - red (basically an MX-5)
'51'-reg 1.8T Audi TT - green

I like my two-seater roadsters, I do 

S.


----------



## wendi (May 7, 2002)

Getting mine as an early 32nd birthday present (only a few days early!).
My insurance is still going to be cÂ£790 with Direct Line though. Mind you the AA wanted Â£1400. Bloomin' cheek.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

V-Reg Vauxhall Cavalier - maroon DVN 512V
T-Reg Ford Fiesta - White HLG 424T
B-Reg XR2 - Silver B325 UWL
H-Reg Vauxhall Cavalier - Red H894 XEC
P-Reg Pug 306 XSi - White P502 HVR
S-Reg VW Golf GTi - Black S??? ???*
T-Reg VW Golf GTi T - Black T??? ???
02-Reg Audi TT - Black LF02 OMY (now T7 KLC)

*Can't remember the number plate on this car, but we didn't have it that long. The dealer made the mistake of ordering the non-turbo version of the car, so they let us keep that one until the turbo version arrived. Which turned out to be six months!

I have no idea why I can't remember the number plate of the second golf though, seeing as how we had the car for three years and we only got rid of it a couple of months ago. I'm sure it will come to me.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Might have been T284 RGP, it was definitely T something RGP


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

RS2000 - Yellow
XR2 - Blue
RS Turbo - White
Mondeo ST24 - Redish (?)
225 TTC - Silver

Couple of sad cars missed out as they were stop gap fillers honestly.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

> Couple of sad cars missed out as they were stop gap fillers honestly.


Dont the Ford's count as, ahm, sad cars?  *ducks and puts on flame suit*

Only kidding - I just cant stand Ford's! 

S.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

RS2000 - sweetest gearbox I have ever experienced

XR2 - pile of shite

RS Turbo - modified ;D would murder my modified TT

Mondeo ST24 - biggest money pit and pile of shite ever

Hmmm, I have to agree :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I loved my 1978 Ford Fiesta 1.1 Popular.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

*NOT*


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Kell - LOL!

Scavenger - How quick was the RS Turbo (figures), and what mods have you got on your 225TTC?

S.


----------



## Tintin (May 10, 2002)

G reg Golf Driver - knackered old thing - with an extra 3 drivers when I got the DVLA thing back


M Fiesta Si - cool

T Elise - well cool ;D

02 TTC 225 - on the way - next three weeks ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

- Ford Escort MKII 1600 sport - with RS2000 engine, quick shift box, 1600 dif, Capri 2.8i Recaros, Front Air Dam, Twin 45's, RS 2000 cross spokes. 80mph in second gear, no top end, damn fast.

- Pug 205 GTi 1,6 - Great car. Ran it to 120k miles

- Pug 309 GTi 1.9 - Fantastic handling.

- Pug 205 GTi 1.9 - Best of the lot (well the 309 had better handling). Superchipped + Magnex inc manifold, K&N, Body kit. It would spit FIRE on the overrun. Good fun. 155 bhp + 151mph.

- BMW 318ti Compact (Company car)

- Audi A4 1.8T (Company car)

- Merc 230k Sport - Rear wheel drive + 194 bhp, good combination. Whooly steering and a notchy box. (Company car)

- A3 1.8TS - Wifes car. Me, I'm still waiting......

Again I've left out the 1.1 litre noddy cars....... from the in between times. ;D


----------



## Nik_TTC225 (May 14, 2002)

Before Ford started putting the RS2000 body kit on their Escort GTi's, and then just about every other type of Escort, I loved the swoosh down the side and at the back almost as much as I did the TT when I first saw one

Unfortunately, now they look too common

Performance was quick at the time for me, but nothing compared to most turbo cars. I think it was 0-60 in something like 7.5secs


----------



## Andy_O (Jun 14, 2002)

I am now 25, got my TTC 180 new when I was 24.

Insurance; Bell Direct, Elephant and Admiral all have the same Internet Quote service and turn in similar quotes, I am paying Â£700 this year with Bell Direct.

Bit of a Peugeot buyer 'til now.

Pug 309 1.3 - my first car,
Pug 405 1.6 - after I put the above on its roof,
Pug 306 Dturbo - Actually a good fun drivers car and gave me the time to clear Uni debts so that i could buy my TT ;D


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

24(forum age of 12)

F Reg Metro 'Red Hot' Limited Edition - Janspeed 2&1/2" exhaust.

G Reg Vauxhall Nova GTE - Scorpion stainless steel full system, Chassis Dynamics 30mm springs, 16" Wolfrace wheels, De-Locked, Courtenay Race Tune and throttleboddies

M Reg Vauxhall Corsa SRi - GSi Kit, 30mm springs, 16" Migla Mille wheels and Sebring back box.

M Reg Vauxhall Corsa GSi - 30mm springs, 17" Migla Mille wheels, Sebring system, throttlebodies.

T Reg TT Coupe 225 - No mods apart from DV

W Reg TT Roadster 225 - No mods


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

> W Reg TT Roadster 225 - No mods


Except for a FUCKING HUGE set of Alloys.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kell,

I think that should have read "Except for a HUGE set of alloys"   

What do you think? After all he did get them from Adobe Motorsport, I think it was. ;D ;D


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Emmy,

No idea on figures mate. Mods were custom made springs, Cossie turbo/wastegate and chip (Ahmed Bahjoo (sp) - best Ford chipper around).

328i's were the bane of my life. 99 year lease on the outside lane and no Ford is overtaking me. So I used to sit on their tail till 120MPH+ (in Germany of course ;D) and when then got scared I would ram them up the arse and they finally moved over, I used to just breeze past them. Straight off the clock at 150MPH (6000RPM) and hit the rev limiter in top at 6500RPM (something like that, dim memory).

TT has Superchip conversion done last week. It's OK but I would desperately love some more horsies, so suggestions welcome. Another 50HP at the wheels would be lovely but that's an awful lot more horsepower to achieve (though Nitro sounds fun, its not really my thing). Bigger turbo, bigger injectors, bigger fuel pump maybe? should help some. But who? where? kidney for sale, throw in the kids and the x wife 2 ???

Someone did say Â£7k to get 330HP, a little rich for me sadly :'(


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

heh - it's funny to remember all of these :

1st ever car when I was 18 - Passat GL5 2ltr twin-carb - ran for a year then cou;dn't afford it

Next, Lancia Prisma then Passat Country as company cars

Next, Ford Fiesta - stolen, never recovered

MK2 Ford Escort

Nisssan Micra - stolen, never recovered

Allegro - Jesus, what was I doing - engine siezed while I was driving it.

1.9 turbo Diesel Peugeot 205 2 door - 4 of us did 4000 mile trip in this - Newcastle to San Tropez, back via Switzerland in 3 weeks ... and fell out massively in 35 degree heat and 7 hour runs!

Citroen ZX 1.9 TD Volcanne - probably the best value for money car I ever had - *everything* for 7k!

Then lots of company cars - 
-Ford Scorpio - awesome !
-Ford Mondeo - rubbish
-BMW 318SE - first ever brand new car, first ever car with air-con, SLOW!
-Mercedes 240 Sport Auto - nice, quickish, like driving a sofa, handbrake was a foot-pedal !!!

Then opted out of car scheme and got a Carrera 3.2 Cabriolet - probably the best car on the planet, and one day, in my dreams, I *will* have another!

Now, Silver TT Roadster - cool as **** with the roof down, common as muck ;D and Golf GTi 2.0ltr - possibly the slowest car I have ever owned, but almost totally silent at 90mph ;D

Ian


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

30 when I got the TT

Insurance - Â£1500 - 4yr NCB  (postcode, occupation , ABT chip to 250bhp etc)


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

all I can sayb is that when I drive it I feel like i'm 21...


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Cars owned:

Then:
Honda Accord (1st car. nasty)
Volvo 360 GLS (better than it sounds)
Honda Civic
MGBGT (lovely little car)
Escort RS1600i (briefly)
Rover 2000TC
Austin Healey 100/6 Â (bought when I was 25, much missed, scared the pants off boy racers)
Renault Clio 16v
Renault Megane Coupe

Now:
A3TS
Mercedes 380SL
1966 Daimler Sovereign

and, pride of the fleet,the HRG 1500, which is the finest sportscar you'll find - knocks spots off a TT, allowing for its 50 years. Runs out of gas at 85, but has race gearbox that allows you to take most modern cars at the lights

I don't do web stuff, but some bloke took a picture of my car at a show and has it on his anorak website:
http://www.krbaker.demon.co.uk/britcars/h/hrg.html

The red and black Healey behind it was my 100/6 Â :'(

TT comes in September


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

cars i've had

1. corsa sport 1.4i 16v - with 16's on it

2. Saxo VTR - with 16's, lowered, exhaust etc.

3. 225 TTR (now)

saxo was a fun car to drive and quite nippy i thought

cheers

James


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

right!

wolsley hornet
old mini (green)
old mini (red)
mini moke (original 1966 model with austin 1100 running gear)
auto union jeep
austin champ (70mph backwards!)
ford cortina mk3
ford escort mk 2 1300gl x2
lada :-[
suzuki jeep (first type that looked like a jeep)
fiat x19 x 2
avenger x 2
astra x 2
bmw 318
bmw 323i
porsche 924
xr4i
sierra 4x4
nissan 280zx
granada 2.0l
seat ibiza
ford capri 2.0gl
mg midget
now...ttc 225

and those are the ones i can remember!! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

25 and I bought mine new (when I was 24)


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Hmmm - 29 y.o..... plus about 1500 days 

Cars had:
Fiat 850 (old M plate) - developed a leaky fuel tank 
Ford Fiesta Pop Plus 950 (A plate)
Ford Escort XR3 (old X plate) - crashed it :'(
Peugeot 205GTi 1.6 (G plate) bought it new when I was 19 - superb car! sold it just before we got married.
Audi 80 (old Y plate) was totaled after someone drove into the side of it.
Citroen ZX 1.9TDi Estate (M plate) 
Citroen Xantia (M plate) - first company car
Audi A4 19.TDi Avant (P plate) - last company car
VW Passat 1.8T sport estate (W plate)
TTC 225 (X plate) from new and recently got a BMW 525i Touring (X plate) to replace the wifes ex-company Audi 2.4V6 A4 Avant


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2002)

Please go ahead. Who cares. Lifes is too short to worry about that. And when you have all those kids you'll need a volvo estate. You could always say its your Dad's.


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

blu-tt: huh?!

S.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Confused the hell out of me at first and then I realised that she was simply referring back to the first post and not the hi-jacking job we've all done. ;D ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

Ahhh! I get it now... 

S.


----------



## TwickTT (May 7, 2002)

Age 40,

Cars Ive had

Metro MG Turbo (my first car, seemed fun at the time!)
Citroen BX (Very early model still had quirkyness like the indicators were a rocker switch on the dash)
Golf GTi (Lovely 1986 model, still remember it as being one the best cars I ve driven)
Cavalier SRi (Crap, worst driving position ever)
Sierra Saphire (Crap, well it is a ford)
Mazda Rx-7 (Fun loopy engine)
Celica (1990 model, lovely car very smooth,surprisingly practical)
Mazda MX-3 ( A mistake, although fun 1.8 v6 engine)
Merc C Class (boring solid)
Merc CLK 320 (nice tourer)

Now 
TT225C and BMW X5

Im sure the Golf Â wouldnt be up there now if I drove it but back in 1986 when I was 23 it was the Dogs B*******! Â


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Kiki my lovely lady is just 21 and it's her name on the log book she put more to it than myself.

I'm 34,and yes as far as i'm concerned I'm the happiest/luckiest bloke in the world.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VW Beetle (with some whopping 34bhp!!!)
Audi 80 Gl
Audi 100 E
Audi 100 CD
Audi A4 1.6 and VW Polo 1.0
Audi A4 2.8quattro and VW Polo 1.4
Audi A3Tsport and Audi 80Sport; and still have
Audi A6, and of course
Audi TT225, re-chipped Â


----------



## paul_w (May 6, 2002)

Skoda 105 lux
Escort Mrk 2 1300 pop
Cavalier 1.6 (company car)
Orion Ghia (company car)
BMW 316 not an I
Mazda 323 4x4 Turbo 1.8I
Honda accord 1.8
BMW M3
Lotus Esprit 3.5 V8GT twin turbo
Seat Leon (wifes) well ours 
TT S-line

Sold the M3 because the damm thing was dangerous.

Sold the Esprit because the warrenty ran out and to be honest i wasn't driving it much.

Still have Leon and the TT.

Aged 35

Pics on www.tt-fun.com


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

!977 Vauxhall Viva
1979 Toyota Celica
1982 Morris Marina
1985 Ford Fiesta
1990 Seat Ibiza
1992 Renault 19
1996 VW Polo
1999 VW Golf
2000 VW Bora
2001 Audi A3
2002 Audi TT


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Daniela,

You must be Audi's best customer. They must love you and send you flowers every year for your birthday!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan,
:'( :'( :'( :'( Rowdan doesn't know my birthday!!!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

im in the same situation as James, 21, insurance through parents company 1200 a year 850 excess


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

bloody hell that excess is high pgtt, best be careful! 

nice plate btw 

cheers

James


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

soz pgtt i've jsut read that back, didn't mean it to sound patronising!!

cheers

James


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Jam,

Good that you apologised. PgTT can be very scary when you upset him, as I found to my expense!! He is half Greek and he gets his blood boiling very easily!!


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

after seeing you wearing a pink shirt i thinlk your quite harmless vlastan


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

A bleeding old git at 53 next month. List of cars owned would be to long to list here but first car I owned back in'66 (yes I know a lot of you wern't born then!!) was a '51 998cc sidevalve morris minor convertable so things havn't changed much then ;D

Graham


----------



## daver (May 8, 2002)

I'll have to get onto this thread and try and boost my postings... bit of a browser usually.

225C got it new when I was 26, recently turned 27.
Insurance about Â£1100 from Bell Direct - 3yrs NCB

Cars - only a couple - never stayed put in a place enough to benefit from one before the first one.

R reg Megane 1.6e Cab.
'02' TT 225C


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LoveiTT,
you're such a young-on
I'm going to beat you to it ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

Daniela, having met you for the first time at Beualieu (albeit I was standing in the way of you taking a photograph) I think you must be telling porky pies 

Graham


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I'm 22 and buying a TT in the next 2 weeks (hopefully) I pondered whether I was too young to buy a TT........but I'm old enough to drive...enough said. It's such a wicked car!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

your never too young to buy any car IMO

as long as you're not stupid driving it then its fine!

cheers

James


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

oh apart from a rolls royce

i reckon they only sell them to retired people 

cheers

James


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

LoveiTT,
pork, pork, pork pieeeeeee.    So nice of you LoveiTT, but if you sent the card with the big 53 off tomo it shall just about reach me in time for the celebration! ;D ;D ;D ;D
ps: I know we met at Beaulieu! Beating you to it does not affect my memory    8) :  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

I got my TTR in April when i was 21 i get loads of stick off my mates wondering were i get the cash!!!
I had a S3 before it which my local Audi dealer rearranged for me!! i made them buy it off me and got a discount on the TTR!! Result!
I'm paying 1600quidlys which after seeing what some of you guys are paying makes me feel so much better 

I've also had

1997. Nova SR!!!! (I know I know)
1998. BMW 318is
1999. Golf VR6 (highly modded)
2000. Mk2 Golf GTI
2000. Golf GTI CAB
2001. BMW 325i
2001. S3 (2001 MY)
2002. MK1 Golf Gti (16v Highly modded)
2002. TTR 225bhp (modded chip+exhaust 280bhp)

Oh got my eye on a BMW Alpina B6 (old 3 series shape) in Germany for a bit a track car 3.5litre twin turbo 354bhp!! rear wheel drive and jus a LSD! 
8)


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

I got mine when I was 25, it was my birthday present ;D.

Now I just get a new A2 for my daily use. TT just for fun, weekend and travel. 

Cheers.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Finally got round to reading (all of!) this thread!

Was 29 when I bought the car. I also think I can claim the highest payment on a card prize - Â£34K exactly on my Barclays Connect card!!!

Clive


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

there's quite a lot of us young 'uns on here now isn't there?! thought i was the only one

cheers

James


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

shall we start a club ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

ok! I am 36, married to Vicky (25).
Brought the TT from New. Imported from Germany via "Carconnection" (very impressed) delivered early. RHD full UK spec

Insurance through Norwich Union Â£800 f'comp protected NCB - 5yrs

Previous cars
3 x Cavaliers 1982 - 1984 - ok!
Escort 1.6 ghia - kicking stereo, loved it
Mini Mayfair - small, but great fun
Honda Accord - boring but accomplished

then company cars

Astra estate - dull
Carlton estate - mega comfortable, but slow
BMW 318i - ok! not the best car in the world, but I loved it
Peugout 406HDi - great engine for a diesel

Back to private cars

Orion 1.6 ghia - piece of crap
Audi TT - bloody awesome


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2002)

to avoid confusion, the TT was delivered early to the German dealer, I collected from them, and drove it back. Just the best experience ever !!


----------



## rktec (May 14, 2002)

Hmmmmm young-uns eh?

think I qualify . . . 25 now, owned mine for a year - bought it as a Wedding Present, from me to me :

Well, I had to balance out the sensible, conservative and family side of me a bit with a bit of frivolity and damn right self indulgence ;D

. . . and anyway, when CAN you ever really afford it?

:-/

:


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

Mike,

Go for it, driving my TT reminds me of "the old days" when I was your age driving( posing) in my ASTRA GTE .

You might like to look at http://www.freewaycars.co.uk/ and find you may be able to afford new.

My insurance is Â£570 with Full Protected NCD.

Although i'm over forty now, when driving my TT I still feel like a 20 year old. Funnily enough, it does attract the odd 20 year old, but I'm married !!.

Craig.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Craig

May I ask who you are you insured with...that's a good price..I'm 46 and pay Â£80 pm ???


----------



## craig225 (May 9, 2002)

I have sent you an IM


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I bought the TT for my wife, she is 24. She does not have a driving license so i will have to drive it - *sigh*.


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

M44RT_L - Thats a lot ! IMHO

Try www.axamotor.co.uk I'm 31 & just renewed my Insurance for Â£440 FC Prot Bonus + 1 yrs free RAC cover on a 225 TTC RHD


----------



## Foiel (May 8, 2002)

hey !!! DON'T HESITATE BUY IT !!! I'M 20 YEARS OLD AND TRUST ME .. IT'S A HUGE FUN TO DRIVE ! DON'T CARE ABOUT WHAT PEOPLE SAY !!!!

GO AHEAD AND BUY IT!!!

;D ;D 8) 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I don't care what people say !!!!!!
And I enjoy driving my TT ;D ;D ;D more than anything else (well: almost  )


----------

